# Has anyone tried this pistol? what did you think



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

what did you think?

http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/New-Products-for-2009/Premium-Blank-Pistol.html


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Check their warranty, and where it can be repaired after the warranty period has passed.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Howard N said:


> Check their warranty, and where it can be repaired after the warranty period has passed.


We're lucky in this sport in that we have excellent customer service amongst the popular supply houses and equipment makers. Although I haven't used that particular pistol, I've found LCS very easy to deal with, and friendly. I made the trip over there to purchase on of their Ugartechea double guns, and was very impressed.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I bought an Astra popper pistol when they first came out from Lion Country. The warranty said to ship to Zinger Winger in Canada. So after the pistol died after a little more than a brick of primers through it I sent it in. They sent it back after a couple months and it worked for almost another brick. I sent it in again. They sent it back more timely the 2nd time and said they wouldn't repair it anymore. I let Dedeye use it for a few months. She gave it back and it stopped working shortly thereafter. It's been collecting dust for the last couple of years.

Does anyone know if the place in Conneticut or wherever it is that repairs Astras will take one of the Canadian pistols for repair?


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

I have that same pistol all though it has not been used a bunch and have only had it for a few months maybe six. I have not had any problems with the pistol.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Terry A said:


> what did you think?
> 
> http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/New-Products-for-2009/Premium-Blank-Pistol.html


I have one and used it for 8 months with no problems, shot approx. 800 rounds. I would by another at this time.


----------

